# "baby on board" sign



## egalia (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering if this happens to anyone, this is the third time a land cruiser with black tinted windows tried to rammed my car ever since i had that "baby on board" sign on the back of my car. I was driving on the middle lane at 60-70 km/h on 80 km/h road with my baby on the passenger seat and there's not even a single car on the other lane! Suddenly he horn the car loudly and tailgating me. 

I was so angry i yelled at him "what's wrong with you?!" and what he did was only rolled the window and putting his nose up high.

This really made my trip to the pediatrician really unpleasant...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Nothing to do with the baby on board sign, but make sure you dont make any gestures, as that can be considered a much worse crime than trying to ram your car.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> Nothing to do with the baby on board sign, but make sure you dont make any gestures, as that can be considered a much worse crime than trying to ram your car.


WOW! A hand gesture more serious than a potential negligent homicide?

Is life and safety of people valued so little out here?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As awful as this is... might want to speed up and do the speed limit and not below. They seem to get a little upset with the slow goers. 

And might want to put your little one in the back seat in a child seat. I am forever sad at seeing how many uneducated people there are with kids in the front seat.  Just a death waiting to happen. 

And the most important thing that will make a different get a bigger vehicle and at once go tint your windows dark dark dark. Tailgating will almost completely stop.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i really don't like those 'baby on board' signs.

people should drive with care, regardless, and it is clearly obvious, everywhere in the world, that the little sticker does no more than tell everyone you've calved. People do not back off because of a little yellow sticker.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

egalia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if this happens to anyone, this is the third time a land cruiser with black tinted windows tried to rammed my car ever since i had that "baby on board" sign on the back of my car. I was driving on the middle lane at 60-70 km/h on 80 km/h road with my baby on the passenger seat and there's not even a single car on the other lane! Suddenly he horn the car loudly and tailgating me.
> 
> ...


Take down the sign, get a car seat and put your baby at the back, then practice driving aggressively. Unfortunately people drive at 120kmph on a 60kmph road in my neighbourhood, so 60-70 is considered really slow.

The slow speed won't necessarily keep your baby safe because he/she is not buckled up properly in your car in the first place.

You can't control how others drive but you can certainly make a few changes from your side to make your driving experience a little less unpleasant.


----------



## egalia (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually what i meant by "passenger seat" was the back seat, with a proper baby seating. Guess it's better to take off the sign anyway, I've been driving here for a year with peace of mind without it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Take off the sign. It's like a red flag to a bull out here. I've found that the minute people see the sign, they start to drive around you or just try to intimidate you into getting out of the way.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe it is because I am not a parent. But honestly, I have never thought of those signs as anything more than something meant to be cute. I am surprised to know that people actually consider that they would impact the way people treat them on the road.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I would give you 2 advises since I've been driving here for almost 5 years.
1- When you are driving slowly (relatively slowly) or even within speed limit, and somebody comes behind you with his dimming lights don't panic and don't even think about it. Just keep calm and quite and don't increase your speed. If you can change your lane do it safely and take the time you need, other wise just keep in your lane till he realize that you are not giving him the way so he would just overtake you. (in my case once he try to overtake me I increase my speed to keep blocking him and drive him more crazy  )

2- If you can't do the above, just please stay on the most right lane and keep away from those guys driving land cruisers and nissan patrols...

Be safe


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> I would give you 2 advises since I've been driving here for almost 5 years.
> 1- When you are driving slowly (relatively slowly) or even within speed limit, and somebody comes behind you with his dimming lights don't panic and don't even think about it. Just keep calm and quite and don't increase your speed. If you can change your lane do it safely and take the time you need, other wise just keep in your lane till he realize that you are not giving him the way so he would just overtake you. (in my case once he try to overtake me I increase my speed to keep blocking him and drive him more crazy  )
> 
> 2- If you can't do the above, just please stay on the most right lane and keep away from those guys driving land cruisers and nissan patrols...
> ...


She has a baby in the car and you want her to play games on the road with an ar&ehole guy in a Landcruiser? It's one thing giving such advice to people that drive alone, it's their own lives at risk but really silly to give out such advice to a parent with a little child.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

First off it's illegal to have a child under 10 in the front seat, the baby MUST be in the back in a child seat. Secondly, you're doing less than the required speed limit - you can actually be pulled over and fined for not going fast enough, because you're also considered a danger by not keeping up with the flow of traffic.

And lastly - your life means nothing to some people, you are simply 'in their way'.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you read my reply well? I told her not to panic and either to change lane once it's safe for her. I told her not get panic of the dimming light and to change lane in a dangerous way. The other advise was to Keep away from the most left lane and be safe asaide. So what's the reason for your silly comment?




pamela0810 said:


> She has a baby in the car and you want her to play games on the road with an ar&ehole guy in a Landcruiser? It's one thing giving such advice to people that drive alone, it's their own lives at risk but really silly to give out such advice to a parent with a little child.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Did you read my reply well? I told her not to panic and either to change lane once it's safe for her. I told her not get panic of the dimming light and to change lane in a dangerous way. The other advise was to Keep away from the most left lane and be safe asaide. So what's the reason for your silly comment?


She is driving 20kmph below the speed limit which is extremely dangerous. The guy was a moron no doubt but she is wrong to be driving at such a low speed. If he's tailgating her, the best advice is for her to move to the slow lane, not for her to continue driving at that speed on the same lane and to ignore the guy. Next thing that he could do would be to overtake her, drive right in front of her and slam the brakes causing her to either (1) crash into his Landcruiser and making it her fault or (2) hit the brakes real hard and possibly have the car behind her crash into her. Either scenario, the baby's life is in danger. Like I said, it's one thing giving such advice to a single person driving, very different when there's a child involved. Calling my comment silly is a very weak retort.


----------



## egalia (Jun 12, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> First off it's illegal to have a child under 10 in the front seat, the baby MUST be in the back in a child seat. Secondly, you're doing less than the required speed limit - you can actually be pulled over and fined for not going fast enough, because you're also considered a danger by not keeping up with the flow of traffic.
> 
> And lastly - your life means nothing to some people, you are simply 'in their way'.



I thought I've already said in my previous post my baby was in the back seat with proper seating. 
I was not driving too slow either, and I'm not on the leftmost lane. The other lane was empty so it's not like he can't take over me. I just got bullied..


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> . Secondly, you're doing less than the required speed limit - you can actually be pulled over and fined for not going fast enough, because you're also considered a danger by not keeping up with the flow of traffic.
> 
> .


80 kph is supposedly the maximum speed limit, it is not the "required" speed limit. 
Yes, people may drive at 120 kph on a 80 kph road, but I doubt anyone wil be fined for doing 70 in a that road.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

egalia said:


> I was not driving too slow either, and I'm not on the leftmost lane. The other lane was empty so it's not like he can't take over me. I just got bullied..


There is no such thing as fast and slow lanes. Every lane to the left of the right hand lane is an over taking lane. If the speed limit sign says 80 - then you must do 80 - only trucks can get away with going at a reduced speed. If there are no other cars, then you MUST go in to the lane most to the right that you can do.

People 'cruising' below the speed limit in the centre lanes are dangerous - yes he was a bully, but you were also putting others at risk by not driving properly.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> 80 kph is supposedly the maximum speed limit, it is not the "required" speed limit.
> Yes, people may drive at 120 kph on a 80 kph road, but I doubt anyone wil be fined for doing 70 in a that road.


You can be fined for going more than so many kms below the set speed limit, as you're also seen as a danger by holding up the flow of traffic. Plus doing less than the limit and cruising about in the middles lanes, forces others to undertake - it's dangerous.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> You can be fined for going more than so many kms below the set speed limit, as you're also seen as a danger by holding up the flow of traffic. Plus doing less than the limit and cruising about in the middles lanes, forces others to undertake - it's dangerous.


On roads with a _100_ kph "limit", the minimum speed is 60 (which is too low), so there is no way someone will be fined for going 60-70 in a 80 kph road, unless of course they cruise on the left-most lane


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

In an 80 zone, there isn't a minimum.

The fine for not driving at the minimum stated limit is 200 Dhs:

Driving below minimum speed limit 200. She could also have been fined for blocking traffic, failing to move over for a car going faster etc etc.

Here's the entire list:

Dubai Traffic Fines List | Dubai Traffic Fines

The bottom line here is that she should have been in the right hand lane. NOT 'cruising' in the middle lanes. That's why the guy picked on her.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> In an 80 zone, there isn't a minimum.
> 
> The fine for not driving at the minimum stated limit is 200 Dhs:
> 
> ...


A road with a"speed limit" of 80 kph does not mean that 80 kph is the minimum stated limit, rather a maximum limit. 

Maximum speed limits are denoted in a white circle with a red boundary. Minimum limits are denoted in white in a blue circle.

I have spent plenty of time driving, to know that road bullies dont bully others for not following the law.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

But doing 20kms below the limit in an 80 zone is ridiculous, unless you're a heavily laden truck.

No, you know what I do with these people? I flash them, to give them a heads up, then I over take them on the left, then move aaaallllllll the way to the right-hand lane, to SHOW them where they're supposed to be! People who cruise around on the middle lanes are frustrating and DANGEROUS!!!! They force others to under take them.

There's no question, that the guy was a bully and what he did was wrong, BUT I fully understand why he did it. If you're not willing to keep up, move the heck over - and saying there were no other cars is a lame excuse.

There are faults on BOTH sides here. Also, the BOB sticker makes people an instant target, because many of those using the BOB sticker use it as an excuse to drive poorly.


----------



## egalia (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice, especially tropicana and chocoholic. I got your point, will try to avoid conflict on the road as much as possible.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> No, you know what I do with these people? I flash them, to give them a heads up, then I over take them on the left, then move aaaallllllll the way to the right-hand lane, to SHOW them where they're supposed to be! .


Are you serious? And you think you are in any position to criticize another person's driving. People going too slow annoy the heck out of me, but the behavior you describe is terrible driving.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Why? Overtaking someone then moving to the emptiest lane to the right is precisely what you should do.


----------



## daliux (Jul 7, 2013)

Agree with Gavtek. That's what I used to do (not aggressively or anything) in UK - this is what you should do by law and shows a good example too. 

Not driving in Dubai yet, but found this thread very interesting. I heard that Dubai is very family oriented country so it is interesting that BOB sign attracts negative attention rather than people being more forgiving. Having a crying baby in the back can be very distressing or if the baby is very young you may be more comfortable not going too fast. I don't have such sign myself, but I personally am more forgiving to drivers that have one.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

daliux said:


> Agree with Gavtek. That's what I used to do (not aggressively or anything) in UK - this is what you should do by law and shows a good example too.
> 
> Not driving in Dubai yet, but found this thread very interesting. I heard that Dubai is very family oriented country so it is interesting that BOB sign attracts negative attention rather than people being more forgiving. Having a crying baby in the back can be very distressing or if the baby is very young you may be more comfortable not going too fast. I don't have such sign myself, but I personally am more forgiving to drivers that have one.


Only because this topic has come up......

I was on Hessa street at about 10:00am yesterday heading towards Sheikh Zayed Road towards Bur Dubai. Saw from my rear view mirror a black Infinity tailgaiting me. Not wanting to get into any sort of silly race on the road, I moved to the side. Person zooms off at about 140kmph and while she's passing by me, I see that she's got the baby seat out front next to her.

So now I'm p*ssed off! The woman gets on Sheikh Zayed Road and nearly crashes into a Camry and another car (both of whom had the sense to slam on the breaks). This lady oblivious to the way she was driving actually drove diagonally straight to the fast lane. I tried to keep up with her and even rolled down my windows to tell her what a crazy psycho b*tch she was being but she was too busy talking to her baby on the side.

I honestly don't give a sh*t about adults on the road that drive like they don't deserve to live. But to put your child or anyone else's child in danger like this is unacceptable.

So, if any of you know a lady with big curly hair who has a baby drives a black Infinity, please could you tell her that she's a worthless piece of sh*t and a sh*tty driver!

This should've been on the rant thread because I'm fuming again!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> Are you serious? And you think you are in any position to criticize another person's driving. People going too slow annoy the heck out of me, but the behavior you describe is terrible driving.


It is not. And it is the standard of driving in Europe.

If you are the only car on the road, you drive on the right-most lane. Overtake then move as far right as possible right away leaving the left lane(s) empty.

The US drivers annoy the sh*t out of me whenever I am back home when they are cruising at the speed limit (or even slower) on the left (or middle) lane because they are not breaking law ... forcing people to undertake (from the right side).

I learned to drive in the US, thought it was de facto until I lived in Europe and understand better.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

If the speed limit is 80 km/h then this is a city street it is not a highway. That means signals, cars turning right and cars entering the road at numerous intersections.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ccr said:


> It is not. And it is the standard of driving in Europe.
> 
> If you are the only car on the road, you drive on the right-most lane. Overtake then move as far right as possible right away leaving the left lane(s) empty.
> 
> ...


The exact subject of an earlier rant of mine.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Just for informational purposes (having never driven in Europe), is the common practice to overtake and then move over to the right lane or the 'right most lane'?. What I mean is in a three lane highway, with the left most being the fastest lane and me being in the middle lane, if I were to overtake a car in front of me via the left lane, would I then move over to the middle lane again or move over all the way into the right most lane ? Just curious and a bit confused from a couple of the statements.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

In AUH, quite a few 4 lane roads have entrances from inner roads without any merging area, and many cars invariably enter the right lane, oblivious of other cars going at 60-70 kph. So even if you are the only car in the road, the right most lane is not safe in such roads.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Just for informational purposes (having never driven in Europe), is the common practice to overtake and then move over to the right lane or the 'right most lane'?. What I mean is in a three lane highway, with the left most being the fastest lane and me being in the middle lane, if I were to overtake a car in front of me via the left lane, would I then move over to the middle lane again or move over all the way into the right most lane ? Just curious and a bit confused from a couple of the statements.


Technically, and as per your driving instruction, you should move over as far right as you can go. Obviously if there is slow moving traffic in the right-hand lane, then you would go into a lane suitable to be over taking.

The basic rule is, every lane to the left of the right one, is an over-taking lane. If you're not over taking something, stay as far right as you can - or left, for countries that drive on the left.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Just for informational purposes (having never driven in Europe), is the common practice to overtake and then move over to the right lane or the 'right most lane'?. What I mean is in a three lane highway, with the left most being the fastest lane and me being in the middle lane, if I were to overtake a car in front of me via the left lane, would I then move over to the middle lane again or move over all the way into the right most lane ? Just curious and a bit confused from a couple of the statements.


In Germany for example you need to move over to the far right lane except to pass. If you stay in the far left passing lane you will get the lights flashing thing you do here and a T'd of German behind you.

It is a stiff fine to pass on the right, so if you are hanging out in the middle lane but there is an open lane on the right you are doing it wrong.

Oh how I wish it was that way here! They obviously teach nothing about actual safe driving in this country.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool, so the discussion makes more sense now. I just tend to be in the middle lanes, whenever I need to overtake, I do it via the left lane and then after a safe distance I move back into the middle lane. Of course this is for the highways, I do drive them quite a bit. Just makes life simpler and calmer on E311/611 being one lane right from the left most lane ...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Just makes life simpler and calmer on E311/611 being one lane right from the left most lane ...


Just make sure you're keeping up with traffic and not forcing others to undertake you. The most dangerous people are the ones who 'hang out' and cruise in that 2nd to left lane forcing everyone round them on all sides. If you can move further right - do so. To be honest I usually cruise up the inside lanes - less traffic.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Just make sure you're keeping up with traffic and not forcing others to undertake you. The most dangerous people are the ones who 'hang out' and cruise in that 2nd to left lane forcing everyone round them on all sides. If you can move further right - do so. To be honest I usually cruise up the inside lanes - less traffic.


I do 115-120 (cruise control) out there, most people do just under 140 which is why I leave the left lane, easy for them to pass. Personally I wouldn't move over to the right any further, the lorries and heavy vehicles make it too annoying on that side, not to mention the guys that merge onto the highway from the on-ramp and just proceed to move as quick as possible into the left most lane. I can't count the number of times I've seen people cross over 3-4 lanes of traffic without even bothering about the other traffic ...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

saraswat said:


> ...Personally I wouldn't move over to the right any further, the lorries and heavy vehicles make it too annoying on that side, not to mention the guys that merge onto the highway from the on-ramp and just proceed to move as quick as possible into the left most lane...


I understand what you are saying ^^^.

And that's the accepted / adopted driving standard in UAE by most people, split the 4-lane highway into 2 separate "zones":

1) the 2 left lanes are more for passenger cars, with the fastest cars on the left-most lane over taking the slower cars in the second lane from the left.

2) the 2 right lanes are more for lorries / minivan / buses / new drivers. And fast cars undertaking from the right.

What would help is if a lot of the slower cars would move from 2nd lane from left to 3rd lane from left to open up "zone 1".

That would allow fastest cars (140+) still going on left-most lane, medium speed (120-140) on 2nd lane and slow'ish (100-120) on 3rd lane.

There are a lot of times people had to move to 2nd lane very quickly to avoid getting rear ended, but 2nd is usually full of slow cars wanting to stay away from the lorry lane.

:clap2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ccr said:


> I understand what you are saying ^^^.
> 
> And that's the accepted / adopted driving standard in UAE by most people, split the 4-lane highway into 2 separate "zones":
> 
> ...


The problem arises when the above is adopted on roads like SZR or Emirates Road which have 6/7 lanes and you still get idiots plodding along in the lane second from the left leaving 4/5 lanes available to the right. It's just retarded, I genuinely can't understand it.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ccr said:


> What would help is if a lot of the slower cars would move from 2nd lane from left to 3rd lane from left to open up "zone 1".
> 
> That would allow fastest cars (140+) still going on left-most lane, medium speed (120-140) on 2nd lane and slow'ish (100-120) on 3rd lane.
> 
> ...


And there is a very good reason for that; those who avoid 3rd lane from the left do so for various reasons, one of which being trucks or microbuses swerving to the left from the first lane either because someone has braked hard in front of them, or they have a sudden urge to overtake. 

Until all or at least 90% of drivers in all lanes dont follow common sense, the status quo wont change.

I find both of these drivers to be equally arrogant and they combine to cause probably 50% of accidents in highways

1) The driver who feels he has the right to block the fast lane because he is going at the "speed limit"

2) The one who puts his car on cruise control at 140 or 180 kph and in a pigheaded way refuses to turn it off, preferring to use the hard shoulder or swerve across traffic to continue at his speed. 
The fast lane is an overtaking lane, but when people are using it to overtake at 140 kph, its irresponsible to harass people to move the moment you want them to just because you are going at 160


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

saraswat said:


> I do 115-120 (cruise control) out there, ...


And you are doing it wrong, but the "usual" way here I suppose.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> And you are doing it wrong, but the "usual" way here I suppose.


So in a 4 lane highway, with a speed limit of 120 and an allowance of upto 140 (which is sometimes removed), I am wrong being one lane over from the left ?. The right most lane is taken up by trucks/heavy vehicles that are required to 80. Then you have the buses/minivans/pickups/cars doing 100 one lane over, leaves two lanes. Out of which, the left most / fastest lane is left for people doing 140 or the nutters doing more.

It's not my problem if someone doing 150 is 'stuck' behind someone doing 130-140 in the left most lane. That driver can wait until both pass me and the person in front comes into my lane (at a safe distance). If he/she chooses to veer into the right lanes so that the speed can be 'maintained', that's their business and ultimately their decision/responsibility, no skin off my back .... for the larger laned highways I wouldn't be one over from the left lane, I'd be over more.


p.s: before anyone says 'in america it happens....', I drove there for 8 years, learnt there, got my first license there, have driven from GA to DC multiple times, among other road trips / work trips. Never did I see anyone overtake another vehicle and go all the way over to the right, instead they would come over back into one lane right from where they were when overtaking if they did get over at all. Maybe two lanes over ( if their exit was close and the were preparing for the off-ramp ahead).....


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

saraswat said:


> ...Never did I see anyone overtake another vehicle and go all the way over to the right, instead they would come over back into one lane right from where they were when overtaking if they did get over at all. Maybe two lanes over ( if their exit was close and the were preparing for the off-ramp ahead).....


Thus my point earlier about the driving practices in US and Europe are different. Having done both (plus other parts of the world), I prefer the European practice.

However, the number of trucks in Europe is usually far less than in the US - based on my experience thus (may be) people are getting lazy about keep overtaking trucks if they stay on right-most lane, thus driving in center or left lane.

Plus Americans are "snobbier" and don't feel like they "have to" move aside when they are going at the speed limit... 

Having lived overseas for a long while, we always worried about re-adapting the American way when we move back - if we move back...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ccr said:


> Plus Americans are "snobbier" and don't feel like they "have to" move aside when they are going at the speed limit...


Personally I agree with that bit. I am not going to go out of my way to accommodate someone going faster than the speed limit. In a perfect world, no one would speed, but then for those that do, one lane out of four is enough I figure, 2 out of 6. I've gotta have space to deal with the slow pokes too you know. I stay out of the left lane and it works out fine.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Personally I agree with that bit. I am not going to go out of my way to accommodate someone going faster than the speed limit. In a perfect world, no one would speed, but then for those that do, one lane out of four is enough I figure, 2 out of 6. I've gotta have space to deal with the slow pokes too you know. I stay out of the left lane and it works out fine.


Depends on the road if it is working or not. A four lane? Then sure if the right two are filled then you should probably be in the third. If they have little or no traffic you should be over there no matter your attitude as it is safer for everybody, defensive driving is good driving, arrogant driving "I have the right to be here" is not. And I see that in the US as well. I remember a trip several years ago Florida-Indiana via S. Carolina where in that State I drove in the far right lane more often that the left lanes as there were no cars and I could go faster and safer. To me that is insane, do people think they are too macho to drive in the right lanes?

Coming home Sheik Zaid today from Jebel Ali to the Marina, left two lanes packed, right three with much lighter traffic, middle lane pretty good except for the occasional dipstick driving 10kph or more below the speed limit. And of course the crazy SOB's weaving in and out of those right lanes at 120kph+ because they couldn't do it in the left three lanes because someone has "the right" to drive like they wish and not get the heck over.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This place has made me a much worse driver and also road rage is way worse for me because of the slow people in the lane next to fast lane. It drives me nuts that people are going 100 in that lane and can see that people are about slamming into their rear ends trying to get away from the 180+ guys, but will stay in that lane no matter what. It is maddening. Under 120, and the traffic is flowing at that are more in the 2nd lane, then please for god sake, move over or at least step on the gas pedal to keep up with traffic. And put your kid in a fricken seat belt! That probly pisses me off more then the speeding thing. I wanna throw **** at them and cause them an accident, just to prove the point. Really... is good I am leaving. 

I am Jynxy and I have a roadrage problem. 

I gotta stay out my little vw when I get home and just drive my slow truck until I get back into a better mentality.......


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> This place has made me a much worse driver and also road rage is way worse for me because of the slow people in the lane next to fast lane. It drives me nuts that people are going 100 in that lane and can see that people are about slamming into their rear ends trying to get away from the 180+ guys, but will stay in that lane no matter what. It is maddening. Under 120, and the traffic is flowing at that are more in the 2nd lane, then please for god sake, move over or at least step on the gas pedal to keep up with traffic. And put your kid in a fricken seat belt! That probly pisses me off more then the speeding thing. I wanna throw **** at them and cause them an accident, just to prove the point. Really... is good I am leaving.
> 
> I am Jynxy and I have a roadrage problem.
> 
> I gotta stay out my little vw when I get home and just drive my slow truck until I get back into a better mentality.......


Not sure that will work, the only time I ever shot at someone was riding in a Texas truck. But he was a **** azz and deserved to be shot at.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> ...someone was riding in a Texas truck. But he was a **** azz and deserved to be shot at.


If he was in a TX truck, then he is not a **** azz...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What is a **** azz?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> What is a **** azz?


In case you are serious , "*******"


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm a UK driver, I usually hover in the middle (2nd/3rd lane) as I tend to prefer less traffic/wider birth in front and behind. I tend to move over to the right if someone is coming at me with speed unless I'm going and the same speed as the person in front and they're a weaver.

That being said, I try to stay in the lane that is going the speed I want to go at myself. It's just common sense in this place. I try not to go under it. I used to get told by my driving instructor that "30mph MEANS 30mph, no more, no less - you'll just piss everyone off" - I loved my instructor.

That being said, I've only been here 3 months and I sometimes undertake as we drive on the other side of the road in the UK so it's instinctual to "overtake" on the right. I've caught myself about 5 times now and it bugs the hell out of me.

Quick question. When you're on a road with no sign, what's the legal standard? I have a feeling it's 60. But I don't know for sure.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ccr said:


> If he was in a TX truck, then he is not a **** azz...


I was in a Texas truck, they had a 70's Camaro with Louisiana plates and we were driving over a swamp near New Orleans.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I just asked, cuz I figured other people were thinking that  Had a roommate from southern louisiana for a few years... He was the definition of coonazz and his family equally hilarious. I love those crazy people!!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> I just asked, cuz I figured other people were thinking that  Had a roommate from southern louisiana for a few years... He was the definition of coonazz and his family equally hilarious. I love those crazy people!!!


Yes, I've burned a few brain cells partying with the coonazz's, also some people who know how to live life in southern Mississippi as well as Texas.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> I was in a Texas truck, they had a 70's Camaro with Louisiana plates and we were driving over a swamp near New Orleans.


Then you had every god-given rights...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ccr said:


> Then you had every god-given rights...


EXACTLY! And I didn't even mention the mullets!


----------



## dragunov (Jan 11, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Technically, and as per your driving instruction, you should move over as far right as you can go. Obviously if there is slow moving traffic in the right-hand lane, then you would go into a lane suitable to be over taking.
> 
> The basic rule is, every lane to the left of the right one, is an over-taking lane. If you're not over taking something, stay as far right as you can - or left, for countries that drive on the left.


This. The amount of times I've seen drivers hog the middle lane, not only does it cause traffic to build up but it causes drivers to undertake which is dangerous.

If there's faster traffic to the right of you or none at all, move over!:fingerscrossed:


----------

